# Saw this on Craigs List , this pisses me off.



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I just bought this baby girl last night from the puppy barn. I'm 18 and live with my mom and her boyfriend and when I got home they told me I couldn't keep her after I paid an arm and a leg for her. She's adorable and would make a perfect gift for someone. I don't even want to get rid of her but like I said my mom won't let me keep her. I have all the papers to show I just bought her last night and she comes with a harness, leash, and 3 cans of wet food, a large bag of all natural puppy food, and a tube of nutrients for finicky eaters. I am posting this from my iPhone and I'm not sure how to add pictures but I can text them to you. I am asking for a rehoming fee to make sure she goes to a good home, not to mention I just paid a TON of money for her.

People like this need to be slapped. This whole thing is wrong on so many levels. I don't know why I'm posting this, I guess I just need to vent. I know this happens everyday and that's the worst part about it.

EDIT: Ok, I'll give this person a little credit for not taking the dog straight to a shelter but I think that's because she "paid a TON of money for her" however much a ton is.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds like another pet shop/mill puppy and bought on a whim......

sad that dogs are available this way and also that people are stupid enough to purchase a dog as a gift on a whim.....how many pups do you think are bought for Christmas gifts and later end up in shelters? I would guess quite a few. Unfortunately they are all "cute" as puppies......


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I could see myself doing something stupid like that when I was 18.I bet She really wanted the puppy for herself. At 18 she sure saved a bunch of money. One time when I was about 11 I called an add in the paper for free kittens had them deliver the kitty and then I told my mom I found it. I did grow up to be a honest person but will never forget doing that. On the way to collage I told Mom all the bad stuff I had done it was an interesting car ride.
Not saying what she is doing is right. I'm sure she has learned a big lesson. I'll bet the mom changes her mind after having the puppy for a few days.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Suzi said:


> .
> I'll bet the mom changes her mind after having the puppy for a few days.


I hope so.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Teenagers, impulsive and can't quite see the big picture. I hope her parents will see that the puppy finds a safe, loving home.

My daughter, who is 22 now and just graduated college, she wanted to get a puppy when she was a sophomore in college and I talked her out of it, but I was lucky enough to get the chance to talk her out of it and explain reason behind the problem of doing it before she came home with one to sit alone in her apartment all day while she was in class  I can see how this happens, its just really sad 

Kara


----------

